# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Üstad Kadir Mısıroğlu - pkk ermeni hareketidir abdullah öcalanda ermenidir

## anau2

Üstad Kadir Mısıroğlu - abdullah öcalan ermenidir
www.kadirmisiroglu.com

----------

